# Tiny chip in the shrink wrap of 18650 -ok to patch with electrical tape ?



## mallakoff (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi ,i put a tiny chip into the shrink wrap of an 18650, it has exposed the metal casing.

Ok to to patch it up with some electrical tape? or something else?

I would just throw it out, but i just bought it a day ago, damn it  so i thought I might try a patch job.

But if it's dodgy to patch I will just chuck it out ....







Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


replaced image with 800 x 300 pixel- sorry bout that..


----------



## scaru (Nov 21, 2012)

Just slap some tape on it and forget about it.


----------



## BIGLOU (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol. I just did this today. I just dropped one of my 17670s and saw the wrap cracked at the negative side.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Nov 21, 2012)

As long as it hasn't damaged the protection circuit leads or anything or crushed the casing then tape away. This link has a handy breakdown look at what all is in a protected battery. http://www.lygte-info.dk/info/battery protection UK.html


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2012)

This what I use.

Norm


----------



## mallakoff (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone .

Star Bright liquid looks handy ,thanks Norm


----------



## kosPap (Nov 25, 2012)

you can also look at Ebay, there is 18650 battery wrap sold. before proceeding though take a lokk at HKj's article on 18650 battery construction. There is a place/part that can lead to rlrctrical short if you are not carefull with the rewrapping process.


----------



## kosPap (Dec 11, 2012)

*Proper Procedure to ReWrap Battery?*

What do you know, few days ago I recieved some battery wrap and just today I had my first wrap failure (it tore after a fall - battery works OK)

My problem is that the shrink wrap is rather thick so I will have to remove the original wrap (AW 18650 2200)

I am thinking doing his way.

- find the location of the connecting leaf under the wrap. mark it and stay away from it
- make a PLASTIC sharp pointed tool
- progressively tear the original wrap with it
- follow the tear with the new shrink wrap

the idea is to avoid having the PCB and connecting leaf loose.

What do you think?


----------



## kosPap (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Proper Procedure to ReWrap Battery?*

well i did it.... It was a smooth process adn i even managed to put the original label beneath the new shrink wrap






I wonder if I should have added a strip of Kapton tape on the conducting strip.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Proper Procedure to ReWrap Battery?*



kosPap said:


>



It does not look very safe, the label might short the strip to the body! (This kind of silver labels are often conductive).


----------



## kosPap (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Proper Procedure to ReWrap Battery?*

ouch! rewraping it again soon.. Thanks


----------



## jaycyu (Feb 16, 2013)

*How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

I dropped this one from 1m onto tile. 
How do I go about repairing this?
Do I need to use glue as well as tape to make sure the patch work doesn't wear through and create a short while in the torch?
Should I still use this? > <

The story:
There's an Ultrafire holster that has the same inter-dimension as a 18650, but it's way too deep and there's no way for me to extract it without detaching it from the belt.
So I equipped the holster up-side-down so I can just unbutton the flap for the battery to drop into my hand. I made it back home from a couple hours of shoot, but holster's loose button unbuckled itself and the AW 3100maH hit solid ground 10cm from carpet.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Hello Jaycyu,

Some people have successfully used nail polish to repair damage like that. You lift the torn area just enough to get some of the nail polish under it then apply the polish over the area and end up with a wrap of waxed paper to hold everything in place while the polish dries.

The downside to this is that nail polish is brittle and has the possibility of chipping off. You have to keep an eye on things and may have to touch things up after awhile.

Tom


----------



## välineurheilija (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

I would just put some electric tape on it if it fits in your light after that.Another thing is that is the protection circuit in that end of the battery and did it get any damage.maybe someone who knows better than me can tell how to test the protection?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

you can buy liquid electrical tape, you can just brush it on.

John.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

You can also buy 25mm diameter pvc heat shrink tubing. Peel off the old wrapper and put on a new one.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Anyone ever tried try this ?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001953/1140200-29mm-adhesive-lined-heat-shrink-tape-1-meter


----------



## Tana (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Fasttech wrap should work...

I used Kapton tape to fix my AW 18500... don't add much into thickness and it's sturdy...


----------



## BIGLOU (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Good Info here. Going to check out the FastTech wrap. donn where can we buy the 25mm heat shrink tubing? Tana where can we buy the Kapton tape? I recently cracked the shrink wrap on a couple of my batteries (took out carpet now I have hardwood floors  ) I tried clear scotch tape for now.


----------



## Tana (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*



BIGLOU said:


> Good Info here. Going to check out the FastTech wrap. donn where can we buy the 25mm heat shrink tubing? Tana where can we buy the Kapton tape? I recently cracked the shrink wrap on a couple of my batteries (took out carpet now I have hardwood floors  ) I tried clear scotch tape for now.



Amazon... I got: *Gold Kapton Tape Polyimide High Temp 1" (25mm) x 36yds*

Mine was $14 or something but it is very strong and I use it when building modules all the time, now...

Edit: And it doesn't leave residue after it's removed like other type tapes (scotch, etc...)


----------



## BIGLOU (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Thanks!


----------



## __philippe (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Additional source for Kapton tape:

http://www.intl-outdoor.com/high-temperature-kapton-polyimide-tape-20mm-x-33mm-p-630.html

There is also a DIY tutorial about shrink wrapping / repairing 18650 cells with FastTech tape here:

http://tinyurl.com/9wcqfl8

Cheers,

__philippe

BTW, FastTech "Tape" is actually thin heat shrinkable* TUBE *(in case someone thinks it's a flat tape) ...


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

An auto store should have 25mm wrap or Tandy if they still exist.(none in the UK now)


----------



## skeeterbait (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

I havent had to do it before but I plan to try the shrink tubing if I ever need to replace a wrapper. That is going to be the most permanent fix. Just concerned about the shrink tubing being thicker than the original wrapper and may be too thick to put in some lights.


----------



## jaycyu (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

Will there be any problems if superglue is used as an insulator which also fastens the black wrapper to the metal?


----------



## kosPap (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

this is my experience in wrewraping them

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Proper-Procedure-to-ReWrap-Battery&highlight=


----------



## HKJ (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

I have just posted an article on how to rewrap a battery.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*

that is a score! 
thanks!


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: How to Repair Ripped Battery Wrapper?*



HKJ said:


> I have just posted an article on how to rewrap a battery.


I fixed mine using the battery wizard's method.


----------

